# Controlling Fan Speed

## cniall

I'm using a desktop computer, and the fans like to all run at 100% all of the time unless they are explicitly told not to. This is not really a problem so much as an inconvenience, especially when I want to listen to music since they are pretty loud. In Windows I just lower their speed through one of the myriad programs available for temperature monitoring and the like and then put them back to maximum when I am done, but I have not been able to find an equivalent program for Linux. Does anyone have any suggestions?

----------

## saturday

If your CPU is capable of lowering the clock rate, take a look at:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## PaulBredbury

For an old nvidia card, I wrote this python script to control the fan speed relative to the temperature.

Of course, you need to have commands available to set the fan speed, and monitor the temperature.

----------

## dE_logics

Apart from the above, you can check your BIOS settings...usually the have settings to automatically set your fan speed depending on the temperature.

Also there's a software available for doing so...I forgot it's name...

----------

## haarp

The lm_sensors package includes a pretty basic script called "fancontrol" which does just what you need. Configure it with "pwmconfig"

----------

